# Connecting subwoofer to amplifier



## Ian Reynolds (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi all, any help would be much appreciated 
Ok, I have a Pioneer VSK-922k amplifier and a Pioneer SSP-LX03 subwoofer 
I am having trouble connecting these together? On the back of the subwoofer it has the normal black / red cable wire connection port but on the back of the amplifier, it has a hole that looks like it could take a black rca lead or something similar.
Are these compatible, if so what lead would I need. If not, what subwoofer could be recommended to go through this amplifier.
thank you for your time.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Moved to correct sub-forum.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The SSP-LX03 is a passive subwoofer, meaning it doesn’t have a built-in amplifier. As such you will not be able to use it with the VSK-922k, or any AVR, unless you get an amplifier for it.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## natelivliv (Jan 4, 2019)

Just get an earphone to RCA adapter. They are cheap and will work well for what you need. You can get them at Walmart, Best Buy, Amazon, pretty much any Audio or Music Store will sell them.



Tutuapp 9apps Showbox


----------

